
Will the Adult Industry Drive Android Adoption? - fiaz
http://blogs.zdnet.com/perlow/?p=11685&tag=wrapper;col1
======
stuartjmoore
No, no, no. Everyone needs to lets the "porn wins" angle go; it's plain wrong.

Porn helped VHS because the only way to get it otherwise was in a crowded
theater! HDDVD did porn and lost. YouTube was big before any adult websites
caught on to Flash video.

Porn is freely available to anyone, anywhere. Nobody cares anymore.

~~~
antidaily
And really, having access to porn when you're out-and-about? Logistically, it
doesn't seem like a high priority. Though, they do sell porn at the airport so
who knows.

~~~
eli
Playboy's mobile site gets a lot more traffic than you might think. (Though I
can't imagine it makes very much money)

------
misuba
The better question in the linked article is whether third-party app stores
will flourish on Android.

